# New Planer Board



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a new ultra light planer/surf board I call the DualFin.
The surf baord action keeps them riding high.
They are quite user friendly.










They only weigh 1.2oz., are made of a very tuff foam and are 6" long.
They break down to fit in bag that fits easily in a pocket.


----------

